
WhatsApp, Instagram, Facebook Down in the UK for Millions of Usere - edgwatson1
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48855823
======
edgwatson2
Currently in London with a group of four colleagues - issues are affecting all
of us. Especially Instagram, where photos are not loading nor are stories.
This has remained for hours.

